# Isolationsüberwachung



## karlos-20 (4 September 2008)

Hallo,
mal eine kurze Frage. Bei Einsatz eines Steuertrafo 400/230V muß sekundärseitig der N geerdet werden oder eine Isolationsüberwachung motiert werden. In welcher VDE steht das ? Weiterhin
Muß bei einen Isolationsfehler die primärSpannung des Trafos abgeschalten werden ? Ich kenne nur daß der Isolationsfehler gemeldet wird. Bei einen Fehler ist das normalerweise auch noch nicht kritisch. Wer kann genauer Auskunft geben


----------



## vierlagig (4 September 2008)

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere irgendwo in DIN VDE 0100-410 ...


----------



## karlos-20 (4 September 2008)

Danke. Weiß noch jemand Rat auf meinen zweiten Teil der Frage. Also IsoWächter bei Steuertrafos nur meldend. Dies habe ich in bisherigen Schaltplänen zumindest zu gesehen.


----------



## Tobi P. (16 September 2008)

Servus!

Im geerdeten Netz muss bei einem Fehler abgeschaltet werden. Wenn auf die Erdung verzichtet und stattdessen eine Isolationsüberwachung eingebaut wird baust du damit quasi ein IT-Netz auf. Im IT-Netz ist es zulässig dass erst beim zweiten Fehler abgeschaltet wird, beim ersten reicht eine Meldung seitens des Iso-Wächters. Die meisten Isowächter bieten aber auch die Möglichkeit eine Warn - u. eine Ansprechschwelle zu parametrieren, sodass erst mal eine Meldung erfolgt bevor durch weiteres absinken des Isowertes tatsächlich abgeschaltet wird.
Der Kollege Vierlagig hat recht, das ganze findet sich in der VDE 0100-410 im Teil "Schutzmassnahmen".


Gruß Tobi


----------



## HBL (17 September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen 

In der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 unter *Pkt. 6.3.3 "Schutz durch automatische Abschaltung" Abs. c)* ist folgendes festgehalten (Auszug): 
......
Erdschlussüberwachungen oder Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen (RCDs), um eine automatische Abschaltung eines IT-Systems (um ein solches handelt es sich bei der Frage) einzuleiten. Ausgenommen, wo eine Schutzeinrichtung vorgesehen ist, um die Versorgung beim ersten Erdschluss zu unterbrechen, muss eine Isolationsüberwachung vorgesehen werden, um das Auftreten eines ersten Fehlers von einem aktiven Teil zu Körpern oder Erde anzuzeigen. Diese Erdschlussüberwachung muss ein akustisches und/oder optisches Signal einleiten, welches so lange andauert, wie der Fehler besteht. 

Somit ist klar, ein erster Fehler in einem IT-Netz muss angezeigt werden.

*Ein zweiter Fehler muss zur Abschaltung des betroffenen Netzes führen.* 

Nur so kann gewährleistet werden, dass keine unerwünschen Startbefehle über Erdverbindungen eingeleitet werden. 

Ebenso werden durch diese Massnahmen mögliche Überbrückungen von Stop-Befehlen über die Erdverbindung unterbrochen. 

Gruss

Hans


----------

